# Canon 60d Problem Please Read!



## StillSteezyMedia (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, new here, hoping this is a good place to post this.

First, My 60d has been having communication issues with a sigma 18-250 for a couple weeks so I took it to my local Henry's store thinking it was the lens causing issues. (worked fine with other lens) The guy there put the lens on another body and it seemed fine. So then moving on to test the body, he tries one lens.. seems fine.. but while he's getting another sigma to try on the canon, I turn off the body, which was on, with no lens. when he puts the other lens on the body, the body has no power! he starts going crazy on the power button, & I'm standing feeling like he f**ked my camera! Tried switching lens again, battery, taking memory cards out etc, all with no luck. it just gone and quit on me! Very unimpressed. 

Got it used so no warranty unfortunately 

Please, If anyone has any info for me or something that I can try don't hesitate to post

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2013)

It sounds like its been dying for a while. Since its now totally dead, I see no choice but to send it in for repairs. Certainly you did not mention anything being done that would cause a problem with the camera, and the issues you were seeing were likely related.

Used camera bodies are a gambol, I make sure they are priced low enough so that a trip to repair does not boost the price to more than a refurb would cost.

Try changing memory cards just in case.


----------



## StillSteezyMedia (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply mate, you probly right about it dying, it seems to have some sort of intermittent power issue. camera is working again currently, after sum tlc and cleaning battery contacts, but it's shooting error (1) when it tries to communicate with lens. 

Has anyone had luck trying to remedy an intermittent power issue?

thanks again


----------



## alexturton (Aug 8, 2013)

try re-installing the firmware.


----------



## StillSteezyMedia (Aug 9, 2013)

Assuming I can get the firmware somewhere online, where would that be? 
body currently says its version 1.1.0 

thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 9, 2013)

The latest version of the firmware is 1.1.1, you can download it from just about any canon website....

I would turn your camera off, remove the battery and keep it out for an hour or so.

Try charging the battery.... Does the charger indicate that it charges and there is a full charge ( green led turns on)?

Try the battery in another camera and see if it works there.... Try another battery in your camera....

If it comes on, go into the menu and restore to factory defaults.... Then try updating the firmware....

And let us know what happens.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 9, 2013)

StillSteezyMedia said:


> Got it used so no warranty unfortunately



I sold my 60d not too long ago. I hope you didn't get mine, though mine was in perfect condition at the time.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 9, 2013)

Your communication problems may be due to dirty contacts. If you decide to clean them, DO NOT spray anything on them.... The spray will get everything inside your camera and make a mess, particularly if anything gets on the sensor. 

You could use a soft eraser tip.... Make sure you hold the camera upside-down so no fine particles get into the body... Or you could use a chemical cleaner on a swab. Either way, be very very careful because it is real easy to rub the ultra-thin gold plating off of the contacts... A lot easier than you would think!


----------



## StillSteezyMedia (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help, Don 


I have already tried all those things you mentioned. 

as of now I am not sure weather it is the camera body or the lens causing the communication issue. 

I only thought it was the camera body because the a**hole at the store said it was ( camera never did anything like it untill the guy played with the power switch ) I went into the store with a lens problem, and left with camera that does not work! 

like I said the camera started working again after cleaning battery contacts and gently playing with the power switch.

But this comunication error is making shooting anything VERY anoyying.

it's only with my sigma 18-250, and it only seems to shoot an error when I try to shoot between 20mm - 90mm in the zoom range. I cannot make it shoot the error at full wide, or full zoom.

What is going on here???


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 11, 2013)

not sure what is going on, but if all the guy in the store did was using the power button, I doubt that you should blame him. Obviously a problem existed before, that's why you went there in the first place, didn't you?
It could still be a camera problem, even if it shows up only with certain lenses at certain focal lengths. There could be several minor defects that add up only under certain conditions - hard to tell without giving camera and/or to a repair center


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 11, 2013)

It would seem to me that if the lens works at come focal lengths, that the contacts between camera and lens must be ok, and that if it only fails at some lengths, that the problem is the lens.

However, you say the lens worked on another body???? Does turning on or off the OS function change the behavior?

That is definitely confusing.... And you updated the camera firmware to 1.1.1 and reset it to factory settings? Very curious! 

And the camera works with other lenses???

And you tried a different battery? A faulty battery could cause problems like that.

Very curious!


----------



## StillSteezyMedia (Aug 12, 2013)

Indeed. 

The dude in the store could not make the lens shoot an error on another camera body but he didn't try very hard..

Things like OS and AF don't seem to make any difference at all to the lens issue (1200+ test acuations by now)

I did update my fireware and reset all settings. Also tried another battery. 

and yes the 60d works with my other old stock lens fine ( which is 35-80) Ive taken 1000+ on that lens since the issue started and no error at all.



& ahab1372, It is not obvious that there was an issue with the camera body before I took it in. I went in because I thought I was having lens issues. the power problem was out of the blue as far as I know. Only happened after that guy was switching the power back and forth, too quickly to even let either display screen turn on, it seemed to me..


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 12, 2013)

A general comment....

The pins on the lens interface are

6V power for focus and IS motors
2 pins for motor grounds 
5.5V power or digital logic
Digital logic ground
Data to lens
Data from lens
Clock signal from camera to lens.

If the 6V power or ground is missing, you get errors reported no matter what focal lengths are used, plus the lens will not focus.

If the 5.5V power or digital ground is missing, the lens does nothing.... It is a brick.

If either of the data lines or clock signal is missing, you get a communication error.

Changing the lens focal length should have no effect on any of the signals.

If the lens focuses, then it is communicating to the body. If you read the EXIF data off of a picture and it has the right numbers, then it is a good bet that the processor in the lens is working properly.

Hope this helps....


----------



## tsdavis (Aug 12, 2013)

As far as the lens try seeing if aperture has anything to do with it. I had a bad Canon 18-105 that would let me take pictures wide at 18/3.5 but the moment I zoomed in or changed the aperture it would give me error01 code. As for the body, have you tried with a different battery? I've also had one canon battery that was bad and 65% of the time it would not turn on my camera unless I removed it and slid it back in.


----------

